# 1939 Raleigh Golden Arrow find



## PJ311foo (Oct 1, 2022)

Browsing Craigslist and I found this very nice Golden Arrow about an hours drive away from me. I bought it from Tom (great guy, we talked for an hour) in Columbus. He purchased it 10 years ago in Michigan. He said it had been hanging in a barn from the rear wheel and collected water on the front of the bicycle. That’s why some of the parts were painted by him because the chrome was rusted and pitted. The only thing I did to the Raleigh was add the pump, reinstall the fenders and lamp bracket, and wipe it down a bit. I rode it for almost 3 hours today. I am beyond excited to have it in my collection and it totally made my day. Here are some pictures. Check out the 1942 Michigan plate!


----------



## PfishB (Oct 1, 2022)

Very nice, what a beauty! Too bad about the corrosion on the front end but, as is often the case, the patina definitely adds to the character of the old girl.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Oct 1, 2022)

Great bike.

Ted


----------



## dave429 (Oct 1, 2022)

Beautiful bike! Nice addition to your collection.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 1, 2022)

I never find these with stork poop on them.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 2, 2022)

Very nice find!


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 18, 2022)

Beautiful bike!! Thanks for sharing


----------

